# Writing > Personal Poetry >  strict

## cacian

there was passion
in the beginning
and now it has turned 
a lesson
love is made out to feel
out of fashion
constant without
a question
has ran out of emotions
it is lost on repercussion.
doubt astonish
it has become a stoic
it thrives under 
heroic.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed this little offering.... the title throws me off a little bit though.

This is how I scanned it with line breaks:
*
"there was passion
in the beginning

and now it has turned

a lesson
love is made out to feel
out of fashion
constant without

a question
has ran out of emotions
it is lost on repercussion.

doubt 

astonish

it has become 

a stoic
it thrives under
heroic"*

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## tailor STATELY

.....

----------


## cacian

> Enjoyed this little offering.... the title throws me off a little bit though.
> 
> This is how I scanned it with line breaks:
> *
> "there was passion
> in the beginning
> 
> and now it has turned
> 
> ...


taitor STATELY many thanks for reading and the feedback. I liked the way you scanned it.  :Smile: 
Sorry about the title. I could not think of what to put so I just put 
*strict* 
instead.

----------


## Danik 2016

Loved this poem, cacian!

----------


## cacian

Danik thank you.  :Smile:

----------

